# will I make it



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

I don't know if any of you have this problem to but my son is getting this weekend and along with everything else, just the thought of the excitement and wondering if I'll hold up has got me so anxious, which has got me in more pain, I'm not sure I'm going to make it. Does anyone else have the problem of if anything big or not even so big coming up, that it will completely throw you off really bad? I'm so exhausted already plus I have to travel a long way the same day of the wedding, that I'm really worried I might have a very bad flare up or worse yet have an anxiety attack. Any helpful hints out there? I leave on Saturday and will be gone for a couple of days. And for Calidia I tried to e-mail you at the address you gave me before but It came back that there wasn't such an address. What could I have done wrong? Please help if you can I'm about at wits end. Thank you so much. jfaith


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

Im sorry but I left out the word "wedding" My son is getting married this weeken. My mind gets ahead of my hands sometimes. Usually it's the other way around, my mind is usually way behin. Please have sympathy for me till I get better at typing. I haven't typed since I was in high school and I'm not going to dare tell how long that's been. Calidia, you knew i liked to read, how did you find that out about? How would I be able to see what other people like to do like you did about. I'm going to get that book you told me about, sounds good. jfaith


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yeah i do that all the time,it doesnt have to be anything near as big as a wedding. ive had anxeity groups and meds,but i still lose it,its hard,youll make it,youll just need lotsa rest afterward.by the way congrats on the wedding.squrts.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello jfaith! I know what you're going through. Although I don't get it that bad. I get myself all worked up and start imagining things that could go wrong. I have to give myself a good pep talk and I actually tell myself that I'm freaking out over nothing. We all have had those "bad" moments, so hang in there. The wedding will be beautiful and everything will fall into place. So what if you have to do a bathroom run more often. Just tell yourself it isn't so bad, and that's the way it is for you at that moment, and walk tall and strong! Can you use Immodium A D to slow things down for you? And are you on any anti-anxiety medicine? That should help you some, too. You will be just fine. Wow, your son is getting married! Awesome!!! And you're gaining a daughter in the process! That's wonderful. I dream of that day. I have two sons, ages 29 & 25. And they're still single and no sign of girlfriends yet. You wanted to know how to find out a little bit about the ones who converse on this board. Right above our message, there are some little icons that look like a written page or something to that effect---just click on the first one and it will send you to our profile. I'm new at this, too. The other week I asked the same thing, so don't feel embarassed. Calida is full of info on computers, etc. She's helped me quite a bit already. And notice when you are typing your reply---at the top where it saya message icons? Well, you can use them if you want also. Just click on the little white circle of which ever one you want to use. Like I clicked on the yellow smiley that looks like he's talking. You're doing fine, hang in there! And have fun at the wedding!!! It's going to be beautiful and everything will be okay!!!! Let us know how the weekend went.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jfaith:Oh yes, I can relate. Especially when I'm not feeling well. I get all uptight just at the thought. What will I do if I don't feel well. I've cancelled on many occasions when I've had a bad bout of fm. Your son's wedding is a pretty special occasion, not like cancelling a dinner date. I guess the first thing to make sure you get a good night's sleep. I know easier said that done.Do whatever you have to do to get a good sleep. Try taking a nice warm bath and get yourself settled into bed early with a good book. Do you go for massages? You might still be able to get in for a massage tomorrow morning. When your travelling make sure you stop and stretch your legs and body every now and then. I tend to cramp up if in the car too long. I am very lucky that my hubby does most of the driving. That way I put my seat down and close my eyes and rest. If you find you are becoming fatigued, take a rest. Sit or go for some fresh air. I'm sure your family must understand your health.Remember to take deep breaths. I talk to myself a lot during these times. Try to visualize that you will be okay. Once you are at the wedding you may even forget about how you feel. That has happened to me. I remember once at a wedding, I was feeling so lousy that I snuck out and went to my car for 15 minutes. I had my hubby cover for me. I will say a prayer for you. Please pace yourself and try to have a good time. Anyone else out there with advice?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Hi jfaith and everyone,Congratulations on your son's wedding. I'm sure all will go beautifully.About my Juno e-mail address, I think what has happened is that you inadvertently typed my name wrong. In the above message you spelled it "Calidia". There is no second "i" at the end of it. If that's the case, that is why the mail was returned to you as it very definitely is a valid e-mail address. Computers can be very unforgiving. They have no mind of their own, but they believe everything you tell them whether it's right or not.







E-mail me again next week if you like.I have seventeen people showing up here tomorrow. I'm not getting too bent out of shape over it. They are family anyway. The food is going to be simple picnic fare (sliced ham, cheese, breads, potato salad, baked beans, chips, pickles.) Easy stuff and should be a lot of fun. Some of us have not seen one another for 30 years.Must go now...I'm expecting my oldest daughter to breeze in from Kansas at any time. I do hope everyone is having a great and pain-free weekend. My day has been pretty good. (Yesterday..not so good.) But that's the way it goes.calida calida###juno.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Congradulations on your sons wedding! I know how you feel, even when I was a kid I spent all night in the bathroom before an exam or a date. When I got married, we had a big family buffet, all the relatives brought something for the dinner, most Nova Scotianers do it that way (its a practical Scots thing I think). I remember walking by the table loaded down with the most wonderful food, and wishing more than anything that I could just eat what I wanted, but I settled for a couple of slices of plain turkey and a tiny bit of salad, and a double chocolate brownie. You would laugh if you saw the video, I was just putting the brownie into my mouth, got an attack of cramps and dropped the brownie as if it was on fire. When my husband saw the video, he said it helped him see things in a new light. But the whole week before the wedding I was absolutely miserable. So yes, my FM is definately affected by stress.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Hi JFaith, First, CONGRATULATIONS!!







Yes, I too have trouble with upcoming events. I have found that getting in a lot of relaxation beforehand is very very helpful. Quiet time each day with more rest breaks than usual. Then through whatever it is that is happening, adrenaline will usually carry me.  Afterwards, I will do NOTHING for a couple days to recoup and hopefully not have a big crash. I do know worrying if you are going to be OK takes energy from you. Hope you have a GREAT time!! DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

jfaith,You asked me a question in this thread farther back and I just now saw it. You said:"Calidia, you knew i liked to read, how did you find that out about?"O.K. here's how you look at people's profiles. Pick a message written by person that you'd like to see their profile and up on the top strip above their message, you'll see the date they posted it and just to the right of that, an icon with a question mark (?) in it. Left click on the question mark and their profile will open up. To close their profile, click on the "X" in the upper right corner of the pop-up window.If you hover your mouse over any of those icons (don't click), it will tell you what it does.Bye for now,calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

Hi jFaith!You are right that stress is a major conern with fibro, I have it also. With me the stress hits some now but the rest of it hits 2 to 3 days later. I don't know why it does that. I do try to plan things so that if it is to be stressful I make certain I take extra rest periods the day before the event and I know that there will be down time 2 to 3 days later. Thats alright, I tell myself, as that is earned rest time. Take care! JM


----------

